

Ask HN: Received proposal from German company, Ruby developer - vincentellis

I just got a proposal from a German company. I&#x27;m a senior Ruby developer and i would like to know HNs opinion. What&#x27;s the average IT salaries there? How to properly compare my salary here in the US with the one there?
======
cjbenedikt
depends on location (US vs there)...re cost of living...salaries usually
pretty good by comparison...also depends on size of firm...Euroland is in
recession and Germany will be effected sooner rather than later...

